# FUN PHOTO



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 14, 2012)

*We are in the process of putting together a power point presentation on our program and have taken many pictures lately, some just are fun and goofy. This is one!*


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 14, 2012)

Lol! That is funny


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 14, 2012)

That's really funny!


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 14, 2012)

Haha, what a face!

I can see what Tom means when he said they seem to have more going on behind their eyes than other tortoises. Less of a blank stare from these ones.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 14, 2012)

Redstrike said:


> Haha, what a face!
> 
> *I can see what Tom means when he said they seem to have more going on behind their eyes than other tortoises. Less of a blank stare from these ones.*



*We actually have incredible interactive photos that would blow your mind! However, we are saving our best shots for our book and power point presentations. *


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 14, 2012)

Understandable! I don't doubt it in the least, they seem to have more cognitive ability than some other tortoises. This is sheer speculation, of course, but just looking at the depth in their eyes seems to sell me on the idea.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 14, 2012)

Redstrike said:


> Understandable! I don't doubt it in the least, they seem to have more cognitive ability than some other tortoises. This is sheer speculation, of course, but *just looking at the depth in their eyes* seems to sell me on the idea.


----------



## jessrich87 (Sep 14, 2012)

Just amazing


----------



## bigred (Sep 14, 2012)

great pictures


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 14, 2012)

Very nice ..... " Like windows to the Soul "


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 14, 2012)

Awww, that first one made me laugh, and the others....well they are all just so sweet.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 14, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> We actually have incredible interactive photos that would blow your mind! However, we are saving our best shots for our book and power point presentations.



I like these pictures, they are so big and seem interact very well with humans.

Hope you can also share your best shots when you finish the book.


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 14, 2012)

This is just awesome. Great pics neat torts


----------



## sibi (Sep 14, 2012)

Too good to be true. I thought this was fake until I saw the other pics. Wow! I thought I was the only one who had a weird relationship with my tort. I'm beginning to believe many torts interact with humans on a level not yet fully understood. Intelligent? You bet! Sibi



ALDABRAMAN said:


> *We are in the process of putting together a power point presentation on our program and have taken many pictures lately, some just are fun and goofy. This is one!*


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 15, 2012)

Those are great! Let me know when your book comes out!



ALDABRAMAN said:


> We actually have incredible interactive photos that would blow your mind! However, we are saving our best shots for our book and power point presentations.



Finally! Some pic's of your Aldabras with people in them! I'm always showing your Aldabras to friends and family and they are always like: "well how big are they exactly?" and I have no size comparison! But now I can show them these photos! Thanks ALDABRAMAN!


----------



## jpmcclure (Sep 15, 2012)

The first one is so adorable. It almost looks cartoonish. I love the pics.


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 15, 2012)

These shots are incredible! Thanks for sharing Greg!


----------



## MichiLove (Sep 15, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *We are in the process of putting together a power point presentation on our program and have taken many pictures lately, some just are fun and goofy. This is one!*



AW, look at that face!:shy:


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 15, 2012)

Those are really amazing!



Yellow Turtle said:


> I like these pictures, they are so big and seem interact very well with humans.
> 
> Hope you can also share your best shots when you finish the book.



I just want the book!


----------

